# RIP orb tutorial?



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

This looks like fun but I can't seem to find your link on how to do it. Can you post the link? 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2012)

10-4.  

Here you go, sir!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697792

and again here!



rip18 said:


> The "busier" the image, the better the result.
> 
> Directions for the glass orb:
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks RIP to hot to go out side and do much so I can play around without feelin to quilty


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok Rip guess I did saomething wrong    Any ideas of what


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the pic I was workin with just sized down  for here


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2012)

Mike you need to make sure your image is a square crop 1st. A lot of mine didn't come out as orbs the 1st time. They ended up looking like ovals too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mike you need to make sure your image is a square crop 1st. A lot of mine didn't come out as orbs the 1st time. They ended up looking like ovals too.


 
Ok Crickett what ya mean by square cropped ?


----------



## quinn (Jul 9, 2012)

I think she means cropped in a square shape image, instead of the rectangular straight from the camera.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2012)

quinn said:


> I think she means cropped in a square shape image, instead of the rectangular straight from the camera.



Yep that's what I mean.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2012)

Mike - I think you got step 2 and step 4 backwards.  Do the first polar coordinate as polar to rectangle - then the last is rectangle to polar.  It will work without cropping, but you will get an oblong shape instead of a round orb.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2012)

It looks to me like you just did the LAST polar coordinate step.  

The two polar coordinate steps have to be done in order (with the vertical image flip in the middle).  Yep, if it's rectangular it comes out as an oval instead of a round orb - which can be cool too...

I ran your image through the order as a rectangle, and it looks pretty dog-gone cool...  You can do it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2012)

Well sure glad you folks got a lot of patience and I'm hard headed and have a hard time givin up cause it don't seem to matter what I do it don't come out right but I'll keep trying. Rip post the one you did if you don't mind . Here's my last try kind of cool but not what I was hoping for


----------



## rip18 (Jul 10, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well sure glad you folks got a lot of patience and I'm hard headed and have a hard time givin up cause it don't seem to matter what I do it don't come out right but I'll keep trying. Rip post the one you did if you don't mind . Here's my last try kind of cool but not what I was hoping for



Looks like you got it, LMLXS!  It may not have been what you were hoping for, but I really like that one!  

I used the whole rectangular flower, but cropping it to a square seems to have really helped yours!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2012)

Mike I think it turned out cool! I like it!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job, Mike.  Welcome to the addiction.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok getting real close now but I want to figure out how to put the rose in the middle of a cristle orb. This is one with a bee that buzzed thru while I shot 50 or 60 shots. 

I was hopin I'd get this figured out before today cause I wanted to make a card To give Rebecca for our 4th  anniversary today using it but had to just go buy one and give her that GREAT pic of me and Chase in the  truck That I had blown up and framed ( she did really like that)  She felt so bad for all she has put me thru in these 4 years she took me to the big city of Spokane and bought me lunch at the Olive Garden ( pretty classy place) Just kidden we had a GREAT day together just the 2 of us  I do LOVE this woman and she puts up with quiet a bit from me too 


Going to have to just do more web searchin and studing plus a lot of practice but sooner or later I'll get it  

THANKS for the HELP

Mike


----------



## rip18 (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, you two!

That one looks good to me too!

Basically, with the orb made this way whatever is on the outside becomes the center & whatever is in the center becomes the outside...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Mike & Rebecca! Here's to many more...! 

Mike I really like this one! It kinda looks like the bee is flying into some fantasy world of roses!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy Anniversary to you and Rebecca.  Cool shot, Mike.  

Hoss


----------

